# Shop-built kerf maker jig works well



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I came across the kerf maker jig concept recently and decided to make one and try it out. Basically, the jig helps you set your table saw so you can make tight-fitting joints, grooves, and dadoes using the kerf on your table saw.

The jig helps you set the two edges of the cut and then use multiple passes of the saw blade's kerf to whittle out the rest. I used it to cut dadoes for 1/4" mdf dividers in a drawer for the sewing center I'm building for my wife. The system worked very well and made tight fitting slots.

Here's a video of a high-end version that shows you how to use it: KM-1 Kerfmaker - Bridge City Tool Works

And here's another that shows you how to make one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL5lrmrbgKc

I made mine out of some scrap 3/4 oak and made it so I can make up to a 2.25" wide cut. Between my success with the drawer dividers and a tight fitting lap joint I made while testing, I'm convinced this jig ticks all the important boxes: 

◻ Easily shop-built 
◻ Inexpensive
◻ Takes minimal space
◻ Simple to use
◻ Accurate
◻ Works well


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice find Oliver.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver, Thanks for sharing, nice and simple jig


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Some ideas are so simple, and yet so effective....

Good find, Oliver.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice jig Oliver.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Oliver ~ Nifty jig and excellent video to show how it is used. Sure looks like it would be easier and faster than having to fine tune stacked dado blades. Thanks for taking time to share your photos.

Bob


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I made one a of these a few months ago and find it to be very handy. Really like it.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Oliver. I can't wait to try it.

By the way, this is the second day I'm still ambulatory after posting the sign about men fixing things in my shop.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice thank you for posting.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Oliver-
If it wasn't so simple,I'd say it was something you came up with!
Dennis


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oliver,

Great post. Some of the best jigs are the simplest. I just ordered my first table saw, a Dewalt contractor saw for my small shop. The DWE7480 doesn't take a dado set so this jig will come in extra handy. I think this will be my first project when the saw arrives next week.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Kerfmaker User's Guide*

In this video, how to effectively set the kerf using the actual cutters, and demonstrate its use on three random-thickness boards from the scrap bin. You'll learn how to use it in many situations on the tablesaw, router, mitersaw, bandsaw.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFpNxtiSaYY


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Botelho007 said:


> In this video, how to effectively set the kerf using the actual cutters, and demonstrate its use on three random-thickness boards from the scrap bin. You'll learn how to use it in many situations on the tablesaw, router, mitersaw, bandsaw.


Nice find, Cláudio. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok Oliver.
Glad to reciprocate for every good information I received from you all.


----------



## bluewood (Nov 26, 2013)

Great Idea. I made one , then discovered that I had something that worked better. It works with every thickness of saw blade. My father was an engraver and I have some of his tools from the 1920's. I'm not sure what this was used for but it works great for woodworking. You line up the thickness of the wood using a square against the "T" of the tool. The first cut is made against the "T" of the tool as the offset. The second cut is made by the brass angle as the offset. The pictures show the tool against the blade, it was easier to photograph. The tool is actually used to offset the wood and not against the blade. I did a test joint and it is tight.
Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Isnt something missing?*

Aren't you missing a very important aspect? Or do you make a new one for each size of cut?

There are 3 sections.

Al


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Ah yes, I built one of those about two years ago after seeing them on the internet. I used some scrap mahogany I had lying around. It has been a very useful addition to my workshop.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Aren't you missing a very important aspect? Or do you make a new one for each size of cut?
> 
> There are 3 sections.
> 
> Al


It doesn't need three sections as long as you use the same blade. You might need to make a new one if you change saw blades.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

mailee said:


> Ah yes, I built one of those about two years ago after seeing them on the internet. I used some scrap mahogany I had lying around. It has been a very useful addition to my workshop.


Here is another picture, from what another member here had made... attached.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*DIY kerfmaker*

Found this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsfOWa_TFR8


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> It doesn't need three sections as long as you use the same blade. You might need to make a new one if you change saw blades.


Your missing out on using it with a dado head Using the two pass method. I don't know, I think it would be more usable in the original version.

Al


----------

